
The Pros and Cons of Pair Programming - eaguyhn
https://hackernoon.com/the-ultimate-guide-to-pair-programming-b606625bc784
======
projektfu
The mental exhaustion (Con #3) is why eXtreme Programming included an
exhortation about 8 hour days and 40 hour weeks.

